# South Carolina?



## charlestongirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a suggestion for locations in South Carolina near Charleston?  I would love to go upstate but don't have the time.

I've lived here for 3 years.  I am running out of places to go.  I go back to the places I've already been, I know lighting changes, things change... etc.  But for pete's sake I now have 850 photos of downtown Charleston alone.  I must have about 1000 shots from the beaches in the area.  I've gone to all but one plantation, I've gone to the Cypress gardens and swamps twice, I've seen enough of that new bridge to last a lifetime, and I've gone to all the forts twice.  

In fact, I've had people who lived here longer than me, some native even!  That see my photos and say Wow where is that!  I've never seen that!  Now that's pretty bad.


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 12, 2005)

Um, there is still much in the area....how about tripping down to Savannah.  Broaden the "horizons" so to speak...we fall into traps when we sometimes only take pics of certain things...I know I do.. We spent some time in the area two years ago...there is a lot there... Love the area. Buildings, parks, animals, flowers, people, just the ever changing sunrise - sunsets...the old forts..a lot.


----------



## stormbind (Dec 24, 2005)

You may want to check out Marion, SC. It is a really old historic town. Kind of small but there are tons of old buildings there that are just waiting to be photographed. And the downtown area has not changed a whole lot in the years and it just looks old. There are a lot of old tractors in the country out there too...if you are into that kind of thing. I grew up there and can give you directions from charleston if you like...just send me a PM.

You may wanna check out Heartsville too...its an old town as well with lots of old buildings that would make nice photos.


----------



## drdan (Jan 18, 2006)

I got lost on the way back from Myrtle Beach when I was in SC over Christmas. I suddenly found myself in the heart of Marion, SC on a lightly foggy night with Christmas lights all over including on some beautiful old buildings. Rather surreal and eerily beautiful and I was tired and it was late. If it hadn't been so late and I had people expecting me I would have stopped and gotten some shots. Probably be worth a spring day trip up there. 

One thing I have found is I like a lot is macro photography. There are always an abundance of subjects. Macros of cypress knees in boggy ground and many other things can be very interesting.


----------



## photobug (Jan 21, 2006)

Beaufort is just down the road, about halfway to Savannah. The downtown area is nice, and there are some very nice places for sunrise/set on Lady's Island.

Nice lighthouse east of Beaufort. Then there's the civil War stuff between Charleston & Savannah. Oportunities abound!


----------



## bblaine (Jun 20, 2008)

mepkin abbey, strawberry chapel... not too far from chucktown.


----------

